# 2019 Roubaix



## msg98

Does anyone have any info on what changes we can expect on Roubaix for 2019?

When was the last redesign/When is the next major redesign expected? 
Thx


----------



## taodemon

The Roubaix was just updated recently, it probably will be another year before any major updates (2020 model year). They typically run a 3 year cycle for major updates. For road bikes the Venge is likely next on the list and then back to the roubaix. I don't believe the shiv has had an update in a while but that doesn't seem to follow the typical schedule for them.


----------



## GOTA

Changes? Paint and some component choices. I wouldn't expect anything else


----------



## msg98

any info on a potential 1x setup?


----------



## Knee_Dragon

2017 was a major redesign and Specialized typically follows 3-year design durations for their major road bike models. Therefore, I expect simply new paint options and minor component changes.
Shimano 105 7000 series is out, which means the 105 level bikes will be getting the same improvements that the Ultegra 8000 series saw last year:

The $2,800 Roubaix Elite model will have significantly differently shaped brifter hoods, much more similar to the current Ultegra hydraulic hoods than the previous bulky and long 105 hydraulic hoods
105 GS rear derailleurs with the new "Shadow" design, chiefly adding significant capacity to cassette size, with 11-34 officially supported and YouTubers running as large as 11-40 without anything more than a b-screw adjustment and a few links added to the chain.
The redesigned front derailleur on the 105 models will potentially increase rear tire clearance, with the lower profile FD.
The redesigned front derailleur on the 105 models now has a 2mm hex bolt to adjust cable tension, meaning you no longer have to use in-line barrel adjusters

Possibility of 105 and Ultegra level models coming with 11-34 cassettes from the factory, now that Shimano offers a 105 34t cassette and an Ultegra 34t cassette. I doubt this will happen though, because this cassette is significantly more expensive than the 11-32 and Specialized likely feels that their inclusion of the Praxis 48/32 cranks are sufficiently low gearing. And the higher-end models with the 50/34 Shimano cranks are likely to target higher performance riders and thus an 11-34 would not appear to fit the target demographic.
If I understand correctly, the redesigned Tarmac has clearance for 30c tires in rim brake model, and I'm not clear for the disc brake model. I also hear that the current Roubaix can only fit about 30c or less. Specialized has made small tweaks to designs in the past before moving to a full redesign. There is a remote possible that they tweak the Roubaix to allow clearance for 32c tires.
Between 2017 and 2018, Specialized reduce the Tarmac's fork offset by 1mm, which increased trail for most sizes by 1mm, increasing from 55mm to 56mm of trail. The 2018 Roubaix is currently at 55mm of trail for most sizes and might see the same change take it to 56mm trail. This fork design tweak would also be an opportunity for them to expand the tire clearance.
The 2018 Paris-Roubaix bicycle race showed the Quick-Step Floors team had Specialized Roubaix bikes with a lock-out feature for the FutureShock, but I highly doubt this will be available to the general public. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bvmGBHqqW0&t=24
The FutureShock has been out for 2 full years now, there is a small possiblity that a small design tweak will be made to adjust the spring rate or the reliability.
1x: I doubt it. The Tarmac was just redesigned and there are no 1x options. They offered it on the Allez Sprint model in a previous year, but have not continued that for the 2018 models.


----------



## s2foster

This past weekend I was in a local bike shop, considering the Roubaix. While it is not available on the public website (at least not as of this morning), the 2019 models are available on the dealer side. I was looking at the comp and expert models. Usually the expert is more expensive (2018 is $5k). The new 2019 is $4,200. Still with Udi2, the main difference is they have downgraded the wheels from Rovals with ceramic bearings (SLX model) to a DT Swiss. That appears to be the major difference. 

Interestingly, the comp is now $3,800, but comes with the Rovals and is the mechanical Ultegra groupset.

Of course, there are different color options, two per and Specialized still does not have any custom paint option like Trek's Project One or Orbea's MyOrbea programs.

Not sure when the 2019 models will be publicly released, but they are apparently available for order along with 2018's that are still in stock.

Hope this info helps...


----------



## msg98

does the comp have the rovals with teh ceramic bearings? ... therefore higher quality wheels than the expert? What tyre width comes standard? do you by any chance have any pictures (ideally the comp)? 
thx!


----------



## s2foster

I was just looking at the screen with the store person, so don't have anything I can share. But to answer your questions: Roval SLX have the ceramic bearings, SL do not. Comp comes with SLX. I have been told that ceramic bearing wheels are significantly superior. Both Expert & Comp come with 28's (I am pretty sure.)

No pictures, but the expert comes in a black and a grey (looked more lighter blue to me on screen). The comp comes in purple and I believe black/red. If I recall properly.


----------



## CZS

Is the only Ultegra Di2 model the Comp level? No Pro model with Di2?

FYI, here's the Comp Ultegra Di2 referenced above.

Link


----------



## s2foster

Ultegra is Comp, Ultegra Di2 is the Expert. I am not sure, but one would assume that the Pro would be Dura-Ace (or at least mostly Dura-Ace, if it is at all similar to the 2018). I believe that the $6500 price is the same.


----------



## masont

s2foster said:


> I was just looking at the screen with the store person, so don't have anything I can share. But to answer your questions: Roval SLX have the ceramic bearings, SL do not. Comp comes with SLX. I have been told that ceramic bearing wheels are significantly superior. Both Expert & Comp come with 28's (I am pretty sure.)
> 
> No pictures, but the expert comes in a black and a grey (looked more lighter blue to me on screen). The comp comes in purple and I believe black/red. If I recall properly.


The rim they come with is the slx24. This is a rim, not a hub. The bearings are in the hub. clx is the designation for their highest end road wheels that come with ceramic bearings. No comp bike has ceramic bearings.


----------



## s2foster

masont said:


> The rim they come with is the slx24. This is a rim, not a hub. The bearings are in the hub. clx is the designation for their highest end road wheels that come with ceramic bearings. No comp bike has ceramic bearings.


I guess I stand corrected. This is what the guy at the store told me. So, if the last note is correct, what's the difference between the Roval SLX and the DT Swiss?


----------



## taodemon

SLX24 is the name of the wheel. DT swiss a company that makes hubs, spokes etc

CLX = carbon rim, hubs with ceramic bearings, dt swiss aerolite spokes
CL = carbon rim, hubs with normal steel bearings, dt swiss competition spokes (round spokes vs aero of the CLX)
SLX = alloy rim, hub with normal steel bearings, dt swiss competition spokes

I believe their "roval" hubs all have dt swiss internal components.

Some info on the different wheels:
https://pelotonmagazine.com/gear/roval-wheels-rolls-out-on-its-own/


----------



## bruce_bruce

The Pro Di2 is on Specialized website. You can only find it if you google for it.

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/roubaix-pro-di2/p/128570

Went by my LBS and looked at the 2019 Roubaix's on their computer. They wouldn't let me take pictures of the specs but said they should be out soon. They are have a base model and a Comp in their warehouse so the rest should be coming soon.

I looked at the Expert ($3800) and it looks the same as 2018 but I think upgraded wheels. The Comp Di2 looks like a good deal at $4200 with the big difference from the Expert being SLX wheels.

One interesting thing is that the Expert Di2 and Comp Di2's have 11-34 cassettes. I do a lot of hills and am curious to try that out.


----------



## CZS

bruce_bruce said:


> The Pro Di2 is on Specialized website. You can only find it if you google for it.
> 
> https://www.specialized.com/us/en/roubaix-pro-di2/p/128570


That’s the 2017 model.


----------



## bruce_bruce

CZS said:


> That’s the 2017 model.


Ha! I thought I was being so clever!

Thanks for the correction!


----------



## CZS

bruce_bruce said:


> Ha! I thought I was being so clever!
> 
> Thanks for the correction!


No worries, there’s tons of conflicting info out there right now. Hopefully we get some solid reports on the 2019s soon.


----------



## Dror

2019 Roubaix expert


----------



## bruce_bruce

Some of the 2019 Roubaix's are here:

https://www.mikesbikes.com/sitesearch.cfm?search=roubaix&rb_ct=1002&rb_iy=2019


----------



## Mark50

2019 Roubaix comp $4200. LBS paid me $150 for its wheels. Add CL50 $1650(exchanged cassette from my 32clx rim wheels on 2016 Roubaix). Exchanged tires for Spec tubeless$5750+tax. Nice ride


----------



## Mark50

Does bike have new spec C38 wheels? What are they like?


----------



## bacmapei

My Canadian dealer was able to provide some details today. On the bottom end, there is a base model and a hydro version of same both with 10 speed Tiagra. Hydro uses RS505 levers.
2019 Sport is mostly 105 components, uses 105 lever for hydraulic disc unlike the 2018 that came with mechanical disc. Sport still uses 9r carbon frame. Sorry, no details on wheelsets nor cranks.


----------



## Knee_Dragon

The 2019 Specialized Roubaix models are available on the website.

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/s...mance-road-bikes/roubaix/c/performanceroubaix

Here's a table that explains the equipment changes:


----------



## bacmapei

Great chart - thanks for posting. I got an email back from Specialized this week that confirms the cranksets are all 50/34T. The 52/36T noted on the 2019 Comp is a typo. 

I got offered a great clearance deal on a 2018 Elite; however, the improved 105 R7000 on the 2019 Sport is too compelling. Now I'm trying to justify the jump to the Comp.


----------



## dwolsten

I got a 2018 Roubaix Comp a couple months ago for $3100 (including tax) and I'm glad I did: it looks to me like they raised prices and cheaped out on components, particularly the wheels. On the Comp and Expert, they switched from the presumably higher-end Roval SLX with DT Swiss competition spokes to the same DT R470 wheel with 14g spokes that the lower-end Elite model had. The new Comp's only advantages are the Ultegra front chainset (which I'm not so sure is an upgrade according to reviews I've read; I really like both the looks and the performance of my Zayante; the shifting is superb), and an 11-34 Ultegra rear cassette instead of the 105 11-32 mine has, though that's pretty easy to change out and only runs about $60.

The Sport has moved up in price to take the place of the old Elite model, but while it has newer 105 components, it's missing the CG-R seatpost, which is a $200 add-on.

I will say, though, that reducing the number of models was a good idea. They had way too many models before.

I'm really curious what's changed about the handlebar wrap. It now has "Roubaix" in the name...


----------

